# Outdoor Swamp



## thxboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi all, 

Next year I’d like to do an outdoor laser swamp. I’ve been looking at hazers. 

Any recommendations on something that could handle 300sq feet of open yard? We don’t get a lot of wind and forgers have all worked well.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Depending upon the size and shape of your "Swamp", you may find that using a few smaller or mid sized foggers will give you better coverage than trying to have one big unit do it all.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

fontgeek said:


> Depending upon the size and shape of your "Swamp", you may find that using a few smaller or mid sized foggers will give you better coverage than trying to have one big unit do it all.


I'd agree with this, using a few strategically placed. Then they can also be making fog at different times to avoid any reheat periods.


----------

